# My homemade Shealoe butter--whipped



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 3, 2008)

Well today between soap batches, I wanted to try my hand at making shealoe butter.  I took 5 ounces of refined shea butter and 1.5 ounces (70/30% of 6.5 ounces) of 99% pure aloe vera gel and heated gently until melted.  I then put it in my Kitchenaid and whipped it on medium speed until fluffy and cooled to 85*  It looks great, and feels a little different.  I am putting it in the refrigerator and letting it really cool down now.

Here is what it looks like after whipping;











Paul


----------



## breathenatural (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks edible! yummy!


----------



## CPSoaper (Feb 3, 2008)

I just want to dip my hands in there and slather that all over my body. It is so dry and cold here lately and I feel like such a lizard.   8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

That looks so delish !!!!!!  

like you wanna dip your finger in for a taste then rub it all over to sooth dry skin..........


Where do you find pure aloe gel?
Can it be made somehow from aloe juice or does it need to be purchased?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 3, 2008)

I put it in the refrigerator for about 10 minutes, then removed.  I let it sit for an hour at RT and tested.  Phyllis and I both agree----AWESOME product!  This has a different feel, texture to it than just the plain refined shea!  She has started tanning at a salon, and is a bit burnt.  I applied some to her back, and within 15 minutes the "burn" feeling had subsided.  This is a great mixture and recipe!

Paul :wink:


----------



## Lane (Feb 3, 2008)

WOW! Looks great!!


----------



## Becky (Feb 3, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> She has started tanning at a salon, and is a bit burnt.  I applied some to her back, and within 15 minutes the "burn" feeling had subsided



Paul, please tell Phyllis to be careful. There has been  a lot of media here recently about a girl who died of skin cancer from tanning at a salon, and several other girls who have skin cancer now. It is no safer than going out in the sun. In actual fact, there is theory that it may be worse, because you are subjecting yourself directly to the UV rays. Please, PLEASE ask her to be careful. 

ETA - The shealoe looks great, I am going to have to try that!!


----------



## PhillipJ (Feb 3, 2008)

When you make this, does everything need to be sanitized and preservative added?   Or is some T-50 enough.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 3, 2008)

PhillipJ said:
			
		

> When you make this, does everything need to be sanitized and preservative added?   Or is some T-50 enough.



Phillip, yes I do sanitize the equipment by washing in the dishwasher and right before I start whipping, i spritz my stainless steel bowl with 91% alcohol.  I do the same to my Presto pot I melt everything in.  As far as a preservative, one is not needed.  Since this is only shea butter and aloe vera gel, you don't need one.  I do add a little T-50 to the shea butter during the cool down stage.  I have looking at all the suppliers and nobody adds any preservative that I can see at their sites according to the MSDS report and ingredient listing.  It is a very nice feeling butter!  Adding 30% aloe vera gel is less than the suppliers are adding to the shea.  Most are 55/45% or 50/50% shea to aloe vera gel. 

Paul


----------



## PhillipJ (Feb 3, 2008)

OK   Thanks Paul.  I just happen to have some aloe gel on hand.  A dish washer too, but I haven't used it in years.  Last time I put the wrong soap in, and it shot bubbles all over the kitchen.


----------



## gallerygirl (Feb 3, 2008)

That looks great Paul.  I really enjoyed the two butters I have made and the recipients did too.  When getting ready for bed I love to slather up.  There is such a sense of accomplishment in using our own products isn't there??


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 3, 2008)

> like you wanna dip your finger in for a taste then rub it all over


Are we still talking about a bath & body product here  ?

Man, ya'll are getting a little over excited about a bit of aloe vera (snicker).

Dragon needs in on this thread.


----------



## smittenkitten (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow it looks gorgeous, but I'm confused  :? altough that doesn't take much these days   

How does aloe gel (water based?) and shea butter (oil based?) not seperate????  I love shealoe butter and use alot of it but I buy it ready made and was under the impression that the aloe part was aloe extract infused in coconut oil.  Basically what emulsifies the two, if anything????

Thanks


----------



## Birdie (Feb 4, 2008)

I can't see the pic! I want to see and compare with what I have.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 4, 2008)

hahahahahahahaahh I like this thread!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 4, 2008)

smittenkitten said:
			
		

> Wow it looks gorgeous, but I'm confused  :? altough that doesn't take much these days
> 
> How does aloe gel (water based?) and shea butter (oil based?) not seperate????  I love shealoe butter and use alot of it but I buy it ready made and was under the impression that the aloe part was aloe extract infused in coconut oil.  Basically what emulsifies the two, if anything????
> 
> Thanks



You know, that was my exact wonder also. :?   Now realise, this is the thick gel, not the aloe vera juice that is mainly water.  I melted very slowly refined shea and aloe vera gel.  Once just melted, I poured it into my stainless steel mixing bowl and without adding any cooling, just the room temperature, began whipping at a medium speed.  After about 15 minutes, it started to thicken well and I turned the speed up to medium high and whipped another 5 minutes.  I packaged in a low profile white 4 ounce jar, and scented with Pearberry FO.  This morning, it is hard and very nice!  It is not as greasy as the shea only is! We love it!  My wife is now addicted to this product and this scent!  

Paul


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 4, 2008)

faithy said:
			
		

> That looks so delish !!!!!!
> 
> like you wanna dip your finger in for a taste then rub it all over to sooth dry skin..........
> 
> ...



Faithy, at Wal-Mart.  It is Fruit Of The Earth brand.  It is located in the skin care area at Wal-Mart.  It is $3.99 for 12 ounces it think was the weight.  I think I can but larger amounts for less online, but it does not take that much.  It really makes a difference in the feel of the shea!  LOVE IT!

Paul


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Feb 4, 2008)

> smittenkitten wrote:
> Wow it looks gorgeous, but I'm confused  altough that doesn't take much these days
> 
> How does aloe gel (water based?) and shea butter (oil based?) not seperate???? I love shealoe butter and use alot of it but I buy it ready made and was under the impression that the aloe part was aloe extract infused in coconut oil. Basically what emulsifies the two, if anything????
> ...



That was my question too  :?   regardless of whether you used a aloe gel or juice, it's still water based.  So w/o an emulcifier, wouldn't the DIY sheAloe butter separate once it cools?  Curious.... 
Perhpas I just have give that a try...


----------



## Neil (Feb 4, 2008)

Man thats looks really cool Paul.. One day when My wife is out I may get her kitchaid out and try that.... No need to get a knot on my head.


----------



## smittenkitten (Feb 4, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> faithy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ok that makes a bit more sense then.  Just looked it up and it says its 100% pure aloe gel but actually it has other ingredients in.....

_Aloe Vera Gel, Triethanolamine, Tocopheryl Acetate, Carbomer 940, Tetrasodium EDTA, DMDM Hydantoin, Diazolidinyl Urea_

Don't know what they all are but perhaps they are helping the shea and aloe emulsify??????

Didn't think they could sell a product that says 100% if it actually isn't, maybe if it under 1%?????


----------

